# Basil is 4 months old!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't believe how fast he has grown, I got him when he was only 12 weeks old. (nearly 13 weeks old) It seems like just last week I made a thread when he turned 3 months old.  

He turned 4 months old a few days ago - ugh, it goes so fast you don't even know. 

Anyhow, here are some photos I took of him on his 4 month hatch day.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

he sure is a handsome boy


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

He is beautiful baby,i love him.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I swear you have the coolest color mutation cockatiels I've ever seen. He's so cute!


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

that is one good lookin pied


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

So handsome! Happy 1/3 of a hatchday!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone!

He is at the stage now where he is trying to whistle, he has been/is currently trying to wolf whistle but hasn't quite got it yet, lol.


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

his colourings are so pretty. I don't think i have ever seen one with the chest like that.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, I can't wait until he is an adult to see what he looks like.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

So sweet!! 

Ah, I love birds....


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

So adorable. 
You need to watch out. l might come bye and sneak off with your tiel, :innocent: lol.


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

Hes cute. What a hansom chap he is. Nice clear pictures as well.


----------

